# US Yachts 25'



## katiejai (Sep 9, 2013)

just purchased a 25' US yachts by bayliner--was then built as a pearson looking for an owners manual for this boat. Not sure of the rigging as it is a masthead sloop and I have only sailed a fractional sloop before--not sure what the difference in sailing will be.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Difference is you'll change headsails a lot more (downsize headsail before reefing).
Backstay is less about bending the mast, then it is about tensioning the forestay.

Sailing with a bubble in the main is a perfectly acceptable way to depower the boat when the winds unexpectedly pipe up on you when you don't have time to change headsails down (see first sentence).

The US 25 is much maligned in my opinion... the build quality is usually the complaint... maybe so, but these boats are 30+ yo, and like most, if neglected, suffered from any neglect. You'll find the boat holds up well as the winds pick up, but it's not really a light air boat. The only way to sail it in under 5 knts true, is to own a drifter, or a 170 genoa.

The 25 with the fin keel is a VERY stable boat, loves to sail on its ear, and has plenty of rudder feel right up to 40 degrees. My brother owned one for about 10 years. Loved it, but never spent a dime on maintaining it. I am sure people would say his boat was junk, but then he let the portlights leak, and never changed the rigging in 10 years, hull was never washed or waxed, and the sails were original. Boat was in the (fresh) water for 5 years straight, with no bottom job... yep I bet it had LOTS of problems when he sold it (but I wouldn't blame the build quality on that one).

Good luck with the new ride.


----------

